# Different Coat Types



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How many different coat types exist in the Maltese? I often hear of "cotton" or "silk." Are there others? Zooey's is certainly not cotton (it takes a lot for it to mat), but it's not as silky as show breeder Malts. Why are there different coat types, even from the same breeders? Just curious


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cici has a cottony type hair that doesn't matt unless it's longer than 5 inches and if I don't brush it daily. I'm no expert and I'm sure you'll get more better answers but I think they're just so similar to human hair that it varies just like between humans. I have seen some that have wavy hair, straight hair, both wavy and straight, and then with different textures like silky, cottony, cottony with shine, etc. and then they're Differnt combinations, like cottony straight or curly, or silky straight or curly. Those are just some of the ones I've seen mentioned in this forum  


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I honestly don't know but i have 5 malts and all with a different look and different coat type. My girl Chloe has really awful hair when i tried to grow it out, very fine, but it's really a thicker coat when it's cut short and is quite wavy, if it's a little long it matts if you look at it wrong. Riley has a really nice coat, perfectly straight doesn't really matt unless you go for days without combing him, it's on the thicker side and grows very quickly and is really nice even when in full coat, i just love his coat. Noelle has a very cottony coat, i've tried to keep her in coat and had it almost to the floor but it's just so much work with her since her coat matts very easily so she is cut in a modified town and country and it really suits her and is sooooo much easier to maintain. Reese has a very nice silky coat a tad on the dry side (finally found the perfect shampoo and conditioner to get some moisture in her coat) and it's just so silky and beautiful, she has a very slow growing coat, doesn't matt easily and is wonderful to groom. Last but not least is Kelly, that girl has the fastest growing coat i have ever seen, she hardly matts, very easy to maintain, she came to me in the middle of November with very very short hair and now her coat is almost to the ground, she has a little bit of wave on the ends of her coat and seems to be growing out as her coat gets longer, she has a fine coat but tons of it. So you see each maltese is unique in their own way. I think the reason for so many coat variances is you have to take into account their pedigree. Look at us humans, both parents could have perfectly straight brown hair and have a child with red curly hair because a long lost relative had red curly hair. It's just a matter of genetics.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all said..I have 3 Malts with 3 different coats..each has their own shampoo and conditioner..


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I have sisters and their coats are totally differant. One is very cottony, the other wavy and no fluff.


----------



## larrm (Oct 1, 2012)

I have 2 Maltese..6 year old male and 13 week old female...the male had a beautiful coat from the get go...our 13 week old female has a beautiful coat but very little length in her facial hair around her snout. Hs anyone else ran across this and will it grow out.

Thanks Larry


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's is light and silky. He had a pretty nice texture when he was in full coat but it was a thin coat.

I love a coat that's a heavy silk but not too thick.

Cotton coats look great in puppy cuts! 
I wish Milo's was thicker - they look better in puppy cuts.


----------



## BentleyG (May 21, 2013)

I can't wait to see how Bentley's hair is grown out. He has a short cut. His hair is a mix beween cotton-y and silky. Has a ta bit of curl .. I bet is wavy long.. Hard to tell as of now.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aprilb said:


> I agree with all said..I have 3 Malts with 3 different coats..each has their own shampoo and conditioner..


I agree, each pup has different hair and so often need different brands of shampoo and conditioner. I am lucky that I found 2 brands and both of them work perfect for both my dogs. I use same type for 2 when for my very first maltese it was only 1 brand which worked


----------

